# coke VS speed



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

hello people, what are your views on coke vs speed? iv had varying qualities of 'bob marley' from pure sniff in panama and the bahamas to street sh!t from the uk.

I used to think speed was pants untill i got given some the other day off a friend and it blew my mind! and it lasts much longer!

what do you people prefer??

:rockon:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Pepsi and Strength


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

No comparison mate. Speed makes me feel dirty and scummy and I can't sleep for days after I've had it. Coke is just a nice little buzz that gives me a pick me up while out on the lash and I can sleep after. About 18 years ago I used to get speed in putty form, it was a peachy colour and that sh1t had you rushing your tits off for days, wouldn't touch it now though.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

You sure it was speed and not mdma?!!!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Rosko said:


> You sure it was speed and not mdma?!!!


me or smitch?? what i got was defo speed, but the stuff i used to get was like a wet putty (if that makes sense) and like smitch said, after i had it i used to feel dirty. but this time it was dry, dry enough to snort but it BATTERS my nose. it was an off white colour and didnt feel dirty, i just felt great!

I wish it was 'mandy' that stuff seems to have dissappeared round my way. what is being sold as mdma is nothing like! :ban:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Speed is nasty. Stick to the oats mate!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> me or smitch?? what i got was defo speed, but the stuff i used to get was like a wet putty (if that makes sense) and like smitch said, after i had it i used to feel dirty. but this time it was dry, dry enough to snort but it BATTERS my nose. it was an off white colour and didnt feel dirty, i just felt great!
> 
> I wish it was 'mandy' that stuff seems to have dissappeared round my way. what is being sold as mdma is nothing like! :ban:


Yeah was asking you mate.

Aint heard of speed being about for donkeys years, can still get mandy here, mind you i'm in London, get what you want here!!!

Not that i really do it anymore anyway!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mandy is off the menu now. A critical ingredient needed in the production which is only produced in china has now been banned which kinda put the kibosh on things. That meow meow stuff was the nearest you'd get to Mandy by all accounts, I didn't bother with it though. I just stick to the dusty showbiz nowadays.


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

Drugs are a fools game, it leads to negative things to occur...


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

mbt9000 said:


> Drugs are a fools game, it leads to negative things to occur...


ermmmm thanks for that


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mbt9000 said:


> Drugs are a fools game, it leads to negative things to occur...


Well don't use them then.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> hello people, what are your views on coke vs speed? iv had varying qualities of 'bob marley' from pure sniff in panama and the bahamas to street sh!t from the uk.
> 
> I used to think speed was pants untill i got given some the other day off a friend and it blew my mind! and it lasts much longer!
> 
> ...


I did huge amounts of coke, then i got bored of being skinny


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Coke ir the real deal is nice, morish.

Speed is horrible and every time i have took at about 6am i end up being sick until im being sick bile! Yummy! I guess i have an allergic reaction but only once it starts to hit the intestines.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The speed in Australia was really nice 2 years ago. not as nice as coke but was half the price


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> The speed in *Australia* was really nice 2 years ago. not as nice as coke but was half the price


thats a bit far to go for a fix bro:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> The speed in Australia was really nice 2 years ago. not as nice as coke but was half the price


The coke in australia is diabolical from what i have heard and a fortune!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I quite enjoyed it. Some batches were dodgy but got a good source in the end. It cost a fortune yes but when you consider how much coke was there it was cheap!


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

depends on the size of your wallet, ive bought coke for 15/g and ive also bought it for 70/g believe me you can tell whats proper lmao !


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Khaos said:


> thats a bit far to go for a fix bro:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah but I was high on the plane so the trip flew by!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> depends on the size of your wallet, ive bought coke for 15/g and ive also bought it for 70/g believe me you can tell whats proper lmao !


Certainly is. People who complain about small bags really have no idea! Big bags normally been cut to ****.

A proper weighed gram really isnt an awful lot but if its pure (or as pure as you can get in this country) then you could easily cut it and sell on


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Good speed isn't that nasty.. it should be pasty, but coke is definately better - I get no come down whatsoever

leave that stuff alone these days.. alcohol + kebab + beautiful woman = happiness

(in that order so you can work off some of the calories from the kebab)


----------



## jules.j (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't touch either now, but back in my yoof I would take coke over speed 99% of the time.

If I was going clubbing then a line of speed was just the job, kept me dancing all night when combined with a few pills. Doing coke and going clubbing is **** IMO.

These days the vast majority of coke is about 10% pure at best so you'd probably be better of doing speed


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jules.j said:


> I wouldn't touch either now, but back in my yoof I would take coke over speed 99% of the time.
> 
> If I was going clubbing then a line of speed was just the job, kept me dancing all night when combined with a few pills. Doing coke and going clubbing is **** IMO.
> 
> These days the vast majority of coke is about 10% pure at best so you'd probably be better of doing speed


A bloke I know dishes out ecstasy tablets. Got some of him the other week and they were ****. Anyway he got caught with them and it looks like he will get away with it cos there wasnt a single drop of MDMA in them. Just a whole host of other much which gave a hit of sorts


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

As I said in my earlier post, MDMA doesn't exist any more.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> A proper weighed gram really isnt an awful lot but if its pure (or as pure as you can get in this country) then you could easily cut it and sell on


I'd rather have 1/2 a gram of flake then 2 grams of bash


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

gear any day except one is never enough, i went through 12 wraps the other weekend. enough is enough lol hitting the nail on the head once and for all....after ibiza


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

and mdma does exist at the moment there are copious amounts round my way.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Mix them and snort a line of both thats how I did it for a while, mind you I was still half wired the day after. No good quality coke around me anymore, speed goes for almost nothing these days too but Im not a fan really.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

you f***ing criminals


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

both shyt! i tend to think im super man on both and am likely to start a scrap if had a drink put a g or 2 up my hooter! tren is better! at least i look like super man now too!

dont do any of that shyt any more! im 23 on sunday and im glad to say i grew up a little wile ago (2yrs) hope you lot do soon too


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> both shyt! i tend to think im super man on both and am likely to start a scrap if had a drink put a g or 2 up my hooter! tren is better! at least i look like super man now too!
> 
> dont do any of that shyt any more! im 23 on sunday and im glad to say i grew up a little wile ago (2yrs) hope you lot do soon too


No its ok dude, Im just not childish enough to start fights because something I take makes me think/feel like a big man

Im 25 next month, maybe when your my age you'll grow up a bit more


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GavinOC said:


> No its ok dude, Im just not childish enough to start fights because something I take makes me think/feel like a big man
> 
> Im 25 next month, maybe when your my age you'll grow up a bit more


i dont need to do coke to feel like a big man unlike you i am one lol maybe replace the charly with whey and you may add some size?

lol i know what it makes me want to do and unlike you if i cick off its bad news mate

any way no matter what it does to me its a sad thing to do if you cant go out and have fun with out it

cant get over you saying when i get to your age i may grow up a bit more

lol you are a funny guy keep it up

you do what you want im not reading this thread any more as this is a bbing forum after all not talk to frank or a cockeds.... i mean coke eds forum


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i prefer speed over coke on bang per buck basis,cocke is over rated imo have tried all sorts of grades from sh1te to awesome,and whilst awesome was good,still seems like over pr1ced sh1t for the short term buzz.

I am good friends with a guy who asks us to taste test everynow and again,few months ago he gave us some minimally cut speed/base,dear god,0.1g of that and you were going for 24 hours.

Plus its awesome for dragging water out of you and leaving you looking dry as fuk next day


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Dont touch either any more, knocked it on the head after getting well into it few years back.

But i prefer sniff to speed.

Speed (Whiz) leaves u feeling scatty for a few days, no good, especially the putty stuff, ulsers, sore throat, absolutely mingin.

Sniff if (its not jumped on obviously) is better, too many people doing it now greed taking over, nowhere near as good as it used to be.

Give both of em a wide berth now


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Been there done it and got the fookin t shirt for coke speed any many other drugs

When i look back at the thousands of pounds i spent its hard to believe,been clean now for well over 10 years.

Dont regret it for a minute it was 1 rollercoaster of a fookin ride from what i can remember

Speed was my favourite really brought me outta my shell great big off white rocks of the stuff done many a drug run for a mate so helped myself to the best stuff before it was cut

Good old days.....................and bad ............thats life LIVE AND LEARN!!!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

coke is good if untouched. The way to tell is the purer it is, the stronger it will smell in the bag and usually it looks quite oily. This is the best stuff and a g could last you all night!

Speed is rank! I had a bit whilst out years ago and couldnt sleep for about 2 days! Never touched it again!

That Mkat stuff is dodgy beyond belief! But I think this type of drug will become more and more popular with the chemists releasing variations of the same stuff to keep it in circulation. Also its cheap as chips!

Coke if you can get the good stuff is good, dont bother with anything less than 40/g I dont reckon. Back when the good stuff was hard to come by, Ive paid 75/g!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it was one of the rolling stones said.

"Coke is rubbish, you can sleep on coke. Now speed..."

Or words to that effect.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

being on statutory sick pay has really helped curtail my consumption of reccie drugs! havent had speed for years, cokes ok up here, last pills i had were gash but i had a habbit with mephedrone. as said, being skint helps.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yehbuddy, I'm from WGC and everything is sh1te here. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

speed is nasty. good sniff is the boy.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)




----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't even entertain the thought of having Speed now

Used to love it in the early 90's raving it up until E hit the scene with a bang:thumb:

Not touched that sh1te in 15 years and cant see me doing so ever again.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

EDG301 said:


> To the creator of thread- im pretty sure thats mkat ur describing mate.


It definatly was speed, just off a new source who doesnt bash it up. i trust him because i know him v well. I finished off 2g of Mkcat with my mates on sat night. personaly i rate Mkat quite well it got a bad rep at the start but its all scare tactics used to stop people using it.


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

ket anyone?


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

we need a tren and coke hybrid. idea stolen from irish beast.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

nova vida said:


> ket anyone?


my mates are HUGE fans of ket, personally i aint too keen on it. plus i hate needing a pi$$ and not being able to! :laugh:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

wow...


----------

